# Only using one floor?



## Dee (Sep 18, 2009)

i made a NIC cage for the rugrats over a week ago, but they will not try the other levels. do some bunnies just not like being off the ground? or is it maybe because i dont have carpeting on the ramp? (dusty is a chewer, big time!. im going to have to pat to replace the carpet if i ever move) I plan on getting some coroplast from my dad, he uses it at work and can get whatever size i want, but i just found that out today. lol he also gets me long cardboar tubes they have for some of the paer they print on so i really lucked out there! what can i do to make them want to exploe their new home? i plan on getting them some more toys and things for it once they want to spend time on the other floors and put a hammok in somewhere.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Dee 
I'm wondering...
- how big are your little fellas?
- Is there a ramp so that they can reach the very top level? I can't really see one in the picture...

Cardboard is pretty slippery for some bunnies. You know those knitted placemats? I've ziptied those over the cardboard on my levels, and they seem to like it.

As for ramps... well, they can be hard to get right. My guys can jump up one cube high, so they just leap up now... I found it took my tiny girl (2 pounds) about a week to start investigating the levels in her cage, but she caught on.

Looks like a huge, spacious cage!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you have something beside zip ties holding the floor up storm wont jump on the third level if I have to take the board holding the floor up. 

This is the board it sits right under the self this is a 1 by 1 piece of board











I drillled holes in it sense then and now have tapered off the edges. But my battery on my cameria are charging so I cant get new pixtures






This is a show of the board with a picture of the cage

Hope this helps Storm is a two pound nethy and he can jump a full level


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 18, 2009)

From the pics, it looks like they can't really get to that top level because the second one completely overlaps it. I agree that the cardboard may be too slippery as well. You can put them up there and stay there, see how they react. If they freak out, take them down, but maybe they just didn't look up there and didn't know they could go there. :dunno


----------



## Dee (Sep 19, 2009)

i have a ramp thats hard to see from the pic for them to get to the second level then a crate covered in cardboard for them to hop to the third, but they havent made it that far yet for me to know if they even like that. i will try the placemats. I dont have a board holding the levels up, since my bunnies are so tiny (bobbie is the heaviest at about 2lb i didnt think they would need it yet since it felt stable). i will have to try that also. thanks guys!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah storm is only two pounds. And I need the hold up. And I only have 2 across.


----------



## Stanza (Sep 22, 2009)

It took flops a little while to go up to his second level, you could try looring them with a treat or some hay.


----------



## BethM (Sep 22, 2009)

All of my bunnies are very sensitive to "slippery" surfaces, and have difficulties with flooring materials that other bunnies have no problems with. (Tobi does better than the others, but plywood and pegboard- rough side- are still quite slippery for her. She is fine, however, on my hardwood floors that my other three have problems with. :?)

If your buns are used to a carpeted or rougher surface, they may find the cardboard to be more slippery than they are comfortable with. If you decide to add carpet or towels or something like that to the upper levels, I would make sure it's securely attached, so it can't move when the bunny jumps on or off of it.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 23, 2009)

When Z had a two story NIC cage I used fleece over linolium for the top level. He loved his top level. RIP boy.

For Dillan she is still so tiny and young she is in a single level NIC. She is always getting loose, such a smart girl. Just today I went in and found her sitting on my bed staring at me with little chocolates layed around. At least she did not pee xD


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Sep 24, 2009)

Just a remark, I personally would never build a cage that has the floors arranged to be open like that. If you can, try re-arranging the third floor, so it hangs over the open area instead of over the second floor.
Especially since your buns are that little, they could get hurt badly if they fall 2 levels down. Maybe they are just too scared to go up?


----------



## Dee (Sep 26, 2009)

i planned on covering more area on the top floor once they started using it, but they havent even made it to the second yet


----------

